# Advice - Obese man



## jgrim (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys, new to this thread and am just looking for a bit of advice really. I am 29 and around 23 stone have been over weight for years now. Now its time I get my are into gear and start doing something about it. For the past week I have being eating a lot less 1000-1500 calories, protein fruit veggies etc. I should mention I live in the most ridiculous place in the world, a little village in Devon and the closest gym is about an hour away so I've been doing stuff at home. I've been walking quickly on a treadmill for about 5 miles a day so far I hope to increase this, bit of bycicle work and some dumbbells . really wanted some advice about steroids or supplements of aomekind. I know there is no fast track approach to my serious weight problems ... But something that could make me feel like it is helping me achieve something would be great, also anything that can help along the way with these damn man booba would be an absolute godsend! Got checked by the doc, kidney, liver function etc is perfect ... But I have pretty much no knowledge on steroids and wondered if anyone had any advice. Obviously I assume diet and excerize are key, but wondered if there was something to help out! Thanks guys


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just stick to a sensible diet and training programme. Forget about anything else at the moment.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

best thing you can do atm is buy some scales, eat under maintenance calorie wise and enjoy ur weight loss every week when you weight urself 

also, no one would advice you on steroids when you have just gotten into training and dieting!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I wish I could find a couple of examples we have on here of people who have literally dropped weight naturally but I can't (old posts). Seen one guy lose 15 stone in 10 months just having low carbs and doing cardio. If you want to lose weight I say forget about lifting weight and gear, won't help you. Fasted cardio and HIIT training. Hows about lowering your carbs and doing Insanity training? It won't be easy but it bloody shifts weight! You will see a change faster than you expected with gear. Keep the gear for when your down to size and want to build up  Good luck!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Well firstly, Well done for trying to change yourself, you won't look back :thumbup1:

My first piece of advice is to read the stickies on the board, these provide an excellent foundation for diet and training knowledge and you are able to understand what certain things mean on this board:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-work-out-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/1941-carbohydrates-blood-sugars-dieting-carbohydrates-misunderstandings.html

Regarding AAS and other assistance, you don't need them and would be a complete waste of money, at this point at where you are now, you can lose weight very easily through a proper diet


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would still keep the weights in my programme.


----------



## jgrim (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, is between 1000-1500 calories too low? Some people say you won't lose any weight if you eat too little? Or will that be ok?


----------



## Jont2013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Firstly well done it's not an easy thing to change your life around , I'd loose the weight without any help , for one you'll be extremely proud of yourself and the confidence you will build will be amazing , I was overweight myself , and I know how it can affect your outlook on things , but go for it , I'd keep weights involved , get your self some kettle bells and a trx band , there's tons of workouts you can do with both for burning fat , diet is key though , have to have the diet right and stick to it , one cheat meal a month as a treat to yourself , cardio , and some cardio , oh and some more cardio have fun and leave the gear until your ready , don't be afraid of hard work , you'll feel better about yourself if you do it on your own .


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

jgrim said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, is between 1000-1500 calories too low? Some people say you won't lose any weight if you eat too little? Or will that be ok?


At 23 stone you should lose weight easily with exercise and a not too drastic diet. 1000 calories is definitely too low, 1500 is possible but personally I'd start a bit higher and then when progress slows down you can adjust to keep it back on track. That's when I'd start thinking about adding in things such as clenbuterol, but for now I would imagine you won't have any problems losing 2+lb a week for quite a while before it slows down


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

I lost 7and half stone in 7 months before , eating no more than 1400 cals a day and using t3 , chest eze , and dnp and a lot of hard work !


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fasted cardio every morning. Stop using the treadmill and get out the house. Eat little and often, at least every 3 hours and drink plenty of water. Not your version of plenty, my version of plenty. Go to your local gym that is an hour away, if you have a bile then ride it there. Do your w/o, have your post w/o shake and meal then ride back.

Steroids are not for you mate. You body is already in the routine of converting your test to estrogen. Hence why your obese. Adding more test then you produce will give you a lot more test to turn to estrogen. Get yourself sorted before considering steroids.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Fasted cardio every morning. Stop using the treadmill and get out the house. Eat little and often, at least every 3 hours and drink plenty of water. Not your version of plenty, my version of plenty. Go to your local gym that is an hour away, if you have a bile then ride it there. Do your w/o, have your post w/o shake and meal then ride back.
> 
> Steroids are not for you mate. You body is already in the routine of converting your test to estrogen. Hence why your obese. Adding more test then you produce will give you a lot more test to turn to estrogen. Get yourself sorted before considering steroids.


Why must he eat every 3 hours? Im dieting on 1 meal per day with a snack for breakfast


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Fasted cardio every morning. Stop using the treadmill and get out the house. Eat little and often, at least every 3 hours and drink plenty of water. Not your version of plenty, my version of plenty. Go to your local gym that is an hour away, if you have a bile then ride it there. Do your w/o, have your post w/o shake and meal then ride back.
> 
> Steroids are not for you mate. You body is already in the routine of converting your test to estrogen. Hence why your obese. Adding more test then you produce will give you a lot more test to turn to estrogen. Get yourself sorted before considering steroids.


 @jgrim, ^^^this is the best advice you're gonna get...listen to this man!! Eating little and often will keep your metabolism burning cals. Just stick at it brother, it will be a long hard road for you but as soon as you start seeing the benefits it will all be worthwhile.

I did the opposite, started training at 6ft 4 and 11.5 stone about 7 years back. Was a right skinny fvcker and felt like I had a mountain to climb to build muscle. You CAN change your life and you WILL if you work hard and don't give up. Good luck mate!!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

The secret to being successful is to do it slowly. That way the gains will stay with you.

As you lose weight your body will need less cals. Personally I would start with a deficit of 500 cals for a week and then drop it another 200 (700) for a week and then another 200 and keep on like this for a couple of months. Then post on here what you have lost and people will advise you where to go from there.

Cardio can be done but in truth dropping the cals will get you weight loss. Again start the cardio slowly and build it up same with the weights. Its all about starting out slowly so you can maintain it for the long run.

Steroids I would stay away from you will not need them.

Good luck


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why must he eat every 3 hours? Im dieting on 1 meal per day with a snack for breakfast


Am no expert, but maybe little and often keeps the metabolism burning. My wife eats one meal a day and only maintains her weight.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if you can afford one get a used concept 2 rowing machine - it will kill you and you can hook it up to a computer and race other people on line (thus giving yourself some goals to work to) , cracking machines if you have the room for one.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I wish I could find a couple of examples we have on here of people who have literally dropped weight naturally but I can't (old posts). Seen one guy lose 15 stone in 10 months just having low carbs and doing cardio. If you want to lose weight I say forget about lifting weight and gear, won't help you. Fasted cardio and HIIT training. Hows about lowering your carbs and doing Insanity training? It won't be easy but it bloody shifts weight! You will see a change faster than you expected with gear. Keep the gear for when your down to size and want to build up  Good luck!


uhum... :whistling: Have a look at my journal 

That's my head getting bigger sorry :blush:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Fasted Cardio in the morning.

Calorie deficit during the day.

Change of lifestyle

Change of eating habits (forget about anything processed right away)

Eat clean and reduce intake over time.

Clenbutoral and DNP could be used when you have those things sorted for extra assistance but not before everything else is sorted.

Change your shopping habits.

Stop drinking alcohol.

Post up some pics of your starting point in a journal thread, then post pics each month of your progress.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

You didn't put the weight on with AAS so you don't need it to lose the weight. Good luck.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

People have touched on the lifestyle change, but that really has to be nailed before anything else. Being active needs to be part of your life, rather than a chore.

After a while things like rowing, running and cycling can be addictive and you'll find cutting cals easier, because you want to be fitter, rather than just wanting to lose fat. If possible get friends and family on board, having support and encouragement can make all the difference.

Get my fitness app and track everything you eat and drink... EVERYTHING. I find it guilts me into keeping my cals down, it also forces me out on the road if I want a cheeky cake, 6k on the road and I can reward myself.

Good luck with it. It takes time, but it's worth every bead of sweat!


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

hi bud, already some good advice on this thread. I'll give you my views though...i was once 23.5 stone, got down to around 18.5 stone dec 2013, completely naturally, discovered this forum, spoke to a few very helpful people, did my research etc. and completely changed how i look in a year, far from perfect but getting there, from jan 2013 to now with steroids and T3 etc....my advice would be lose a good few stone first, should come off fairly easily, then look at steroids etc. and go for a more of a recomp, lots of research...here is my pic:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why must he eat every 3 hours? Im dieting on 1 meal per day with a snack for breakfast


Imagine it like throwing logs on a fire to keep it hot, instead of throwing it all on in 1 go. We put the logs on regularly, allowing sufficient amount of oxygen to get to the fuel to feed the flame. The log is the food, the oxygen is your water and the flame is your motabolism. The motabolism is a reference to your natural core temperature. The warmer your core temperature the more fat you burn.

Skinny people tend to have warmer core bodily temperature then fat people. Hence why when I'm cutting I'll try and eat every 2 hours.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> @jgrim, ^^^this is the best advice you're gonna get...listen to this man!! Eating little and often will keep your metabolism burning cals. Just stick at it brother, it will be a long hard road for you but as soon as you start seeing the benefits it will all be worthwhile.
> 
> I did the opposite, started training at 6ft 4 and 11.5 stone about 7 years back. Was a right skinny fvcker and felt like I had a mountain to climb to build muscle. You CAN change your life and you WILL if you work hard and don't give up. Good luck mate!!


There is a reason why when I post on people's thread other comment saying this ^^^

There are many members taking their diet, training, supplementation and PED protocols to new levels and in extension their physics due to the advice I give them via these threads and private messages.

You have also got a massive support network with these guys too. A lot of these gentleman and some ladies are also highly knowledgable. But you need to apply the advice and knowledge you are given.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Imagine it like throwing logs on a fire to keep it hot, instead of throwing it all on in 1 go. We put the logs on regularly, allowing sufficient amount of oxygen to get to the fuel to feed the flame. The log is the food, the oxygen is your water and the flame is your motabolism. The motabolism is a reference to your natural core temperature. The warmer your core temperature the more fat you burn.
> 
> Skinny people tend to have warmer core bodily temperature then fat people. Hence why when I'm cutting I'll try and eat every 2 hours.


But surely if you throw all of the log in the fire in one go, the heat will be greater at that time, and eventually spread out to the normal. In other words, the metabolic increase would be equal with the one/two/three large meals, as it would with 6 small ones.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ as above eat as many meals that suits you so you can follow a calorie deficient diet.

1, 3, 6 whatever. The TEF (thermic effect of food/metabolism boost) will be the same


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> But surely if you throw all of the log in the fire in one go, the heat will be greater at that time, and eventually spread out to the normal. In other words, the metabolic increase would be equal with the one/two/three large meals, as it would with 6 small ones.


No because if you put a lot of logs on at once then the oxygen to fuel ratio isn't optimal. You won't achieve optimal increase in metabolic rate.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

theBEAST2002 said:


> No because if you put a lot of logs on at once then the oxygen to fuel ratio isn't optimal. You won't achieve optimal increase in metabolic rate.


Well regardless, the Thermic Effect of Food stays the same regardless of whether its 2 meals or 6. The metabolism "boost" will be greater withthe 2 meals, but the 6 meals would be more frequent. It would still give the same output daily.



Leangains.com said:


> 1. Myth: Eat frequently to "stoke the metabolic fire".
> 
> Truth
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

As much as I'm sure some posters have tried and tested methods of doing things, that does not mean it is fact. Each person responds differently to each exercise that they perform.

I would read this link to get some more clarity: http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/my-top-5-bodybuilding-myths/

At the same time, fundementally, eat less move more is pretty much all you need to initially get things going. I wouldn't go super low kcal though as metabolic damage can occur over prolongued periods. So..... Have a good look around the diet and losing weight sections, especially the sticky topics. If you feel so inclined then look at my log, I was pushing 26stone when I started, and I'm 6ft5. I'm intending to stay natural for as long as possible to get me the best possible base before I even consider any kind of assistance. It's taken 2 years so far, but it's feel a damn sight more rewarding.

Good luck, Al.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Funny how the OP has not said a word?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

One thing I did notice that had not been explained is the reason to eat little but often as apposed to the one meal a day route..

(catabolic state)..No mater how big you are your body goes into starvation mode and stores fat unless you keep a steady fuel flow to your system,the last thing you want.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

iirc the above was disproved long ago. It takes weeks for the body to reach that state, not hours.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

gearchange said:


> One thing I did notice that had not been explained is the reason to eat little but often as apposed to the one meal a day route..
> 
> (catabolic state)..No mater how big you are your body goes into starvation mode and stores fat unless you keep a steady fuel flow to your system,the last thing you want.


Broscience to the Max!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Broscience to the Max!


I don't have a clue about all this kind off stuff but tbf when I was a real fat **** I barley ate anything and did not lose weight id binge mainly at night was proberly having 1 meal a day maybe the odd pack off crisps


----------



## jgrim (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys sorry I haven't been on for a few days. You have all given me some great advice and motivation . I will stay away from any steroids as recommended . healthy eating and exercise is what I am gonna stick to. I have now been doing it for a week, running as much as I can on a treadmill and doing some weights , in the week I have lost 14lbs , and it feels pretty good knowing its not a stupid diet that's gonna make me gain the weight as soon as I start eating normally, and I feel like I have made a tiny bit of muscle ( unnoticeable but feels like it to me) . I will update reguraly cause this is a great community . thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Great effort, keep it up!

Just remember you're now 14lbs closer to where you want to be.


----------



## Jason Bamse (Jan 18, 2014)

You'll get there, just keep at it. Even if the weight loss slows after a while, you will get there in the end with perseverance. I started at 23 stone and am now just over 15 with a much healthier BF percentage.

Good luck


----------



## Rancid-Badger (Feb 11, 2013)

Good on you for making the decision to turn your life around.

I used to train religiously when I was in my early 20's (I'm now 40) & was in pretty good shape.

About 8yrs ago I became unwell & was on a very high dose of steroids (prednisolone) almost daily (plus Methotrexate/Cyclosporin or whatever else the Drs wanted me to try). Being only 5'5" & my weight having gone up to 14-10, I felt lousy & demotivated - the last thing I felt like doing was "embarrassing" myself in the gym.

A good friend gave me a kick up the **** & I started to get my house in order; initially I cut out processed food & started doing light cardio at home, strangely my symptoms all but vanished almost overnight. Having started to feel inspired, I then stepped it up & went onto the HCG diet (sub 500cal, no fat, no carbs etc). Long story short, in just over 3 months I dropped from 14-10 to 11-6.

So it can be done & the more you lose, the better you'll feel, which in turn will inspire you to train more & harder.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi mate.

I started off at 23 stone and got to my lowest of 14.5 stone a year and a half ago (although I have put some on since then). All it takes is a decent mind, the drive to succeed and the want and desire to enjoy the results.

Week by week monitor your progress, see the results and most of all enjoy learning about fitness and the new lifestyle which will change your life forever.

All the best buddy


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Diet is key before you even look at cardio/gym etc, get diet right your weight loss will take care of it's self and then then cardio/gym will lose weight quicker. I use to weigh 20 stone three years ago now weigh about 12.

Key thing i found, was you will have down days etc but keep at it, as well as that the people around you can make such a big difference if supportive and buy some clothes that are too small for you and aim to fix into them into six months time, something to aim for and visible progress.


----------

